# UPDATE: Aspen and Clover 2 weeks old now!



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

The picture go from Oldest-Newest









AHHH TAKE THAT!









Here's Aspen standing pretty









HI GUYS! My name is Aspen, isn't the freckle on my nose the cutest thing?









Some brotherly love!









I'm ready for my Close-Up Mom!









The boys and Momma









It's hard to be a Mom, From: Holly









What IS that? :?









Mmmm the sun feels SO nice Mom!









I like the SUN!









NOMNOMNOM! Your ear is really tasty Aspen!









It's hard being a baby, with all the sleeping and playing and drinking milk and whatnot. :lol:









Seriously though, all this being a baby makes me tired.









Y'ALL COME BACK NOW Y'HEAR?

-Love Farmer Aspen, Future Movie Star Clover, and Loving Mother Holly,

And the Goat Farmer Sara.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Boy they're adorable! That little broken buckskin has the most precious face!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my!!!! :leap: they are just plain adorable - I can't discribe it :leap: 

I was thinking about them the other day - so happy to see them all healthy and growing. THey are beautiful --- ooops handsome


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I LOVE seeing pictures of these babies!!! And the captions are great! :leap:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys, I weighed them the other day and Aspen was 7 lbs!O_O Clover was 6.5


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They sure are growing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, they are such handsome boys...Holly looks as though motherhood suits her well.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Some great pictures of some fine goaties- I can tell they are characters.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> Aww, they are such handsome boys...Holly looks as though motherhood suits her well.


She loves being a Momma. She gives them kisses and will clean their little tushies and even stands up to the evil Dictator Indy for them.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Isn't it amazing what Moms will do for their kids?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

It is. Everything is so cool I've never had baby goats before.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that is what keeps me from pulling kids and bottle feeding them. The bond between mom and kids is so strong and so awesome to watch


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are too cute! They are such darlings! You have to show us more pics.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I made them sweaters, I'll have to show you guys some pictures.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow they sure have gotten big!! Not any less cute though


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

^_^ Yeah, I really need to take some pictures of them with their sweaters on. IT'S ADORABLE!


----------

